#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Προσμέτρηση εμβαδού υπογείου σε βιομηχανικά κτήρια

## konpa

Καλημέρα,

γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σε *βιομηχανικά κτίρια* (χαμηλή όχληση) το *υπόγειο* προσμετράται στη συνολική επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση; ή ισχύει ότι και στις κατοικίες, όπου δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη;

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς αν το υπόγειο προσμετράται στην *πραγματοποιούμενη* δόμηση.

Ισχύει το άρθρο 11, §6 του ΝΟΚ.

Αν ο υπόγειος χώρος χρησιμοποιείται ως *χώρος στάθμευσης*, τότε δεν προσμετράται βάσει της περίπτωσης θ). Η χρήση δεν έχει σημασία.

Αν η χρήση του υπογείου είναι *βοηθητική*, π.χ. αποθήκες, τότε ελέγχουμε αν η χρήση του κτηρίου είναι μία από τις αναφερόμενες στην περίπτωση ιβ).1. 
Αν και στο σώμα του νόμου δεν αναφέρονται οι βιομηχανικές χρήσεις, στο Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκεμβρίου του 2012 (ΥΑ.63234/19.12.2012) αναφέρει:
"_Στα ειδικά κτήρια δεν προσμετράται ένας υπόγειος όροφος επιφανείας ίσης με εκείνη που καταλαμβάνει το κτήριο για βοηθητική χρήση._" 
Δηλαδή, αναφέρεται σε όλες τις χρήσεις!

----------

